# 24 bit/SACD releases---knowledgeable suggestions



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

I have really been enjoying 24 bit since I set up a system that can reproduce it faithfully.
Unfortunately these releases are quite expensive and downloading blindly is not really an option.
The purpose of this thread is to share our experience regarding 24 bit/SACD recordings *we own*
and feel confident in recommending to our fellow talkclassical members.

I'll kick it off with my first suggestion, a recording which I find excellent:

Mahler's 2nd by Ivan Fischer with the Budapest festival orchestra. It can be found at channel classics.

Please chime in!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

One very safe bet to start with is the 10 SACD releases that EMI Classics released as there *"Signature Collection"** during the previous two years. Classic recording from their wast library with awesome sound!

/ptr

* linking to amazon cuz I could not get a link EMIC to work...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ptr said:


> One very safe bet to start with is the 10 SACD releases that EMI Classics released as there *"Signature Collection"** during the previous two years. Classic recording from their wast library with awesome sound!
> 
> /ptr
> 
> * linking to amazon cuz I could not get a link EMIC to work...


I wonder how 24 bits applies to the recordings of Walter Gieseking.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I wonder how 24 bits applies to the recordings of Walter Gieseking.


Good question, the discs I recommend are SACD's from analogue transfers to DSD. No 24 bits there, but as Vertiogo asked for 24bits and *SACD* recommendations. I thought these unproblematic!

/ptr


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ptr said:


> Good question, the discs I recommend are SACD's from analogue transfers to DSD. No 24 bits there, but as Vertiogo asked for 24bits and *SACD* recommendations. I thought these unproblematic!
> 
> /ptr


Nah, I was wondering about the aural benefits from transferring Gieseking's, ah, _moderate_ fidelity recordings to _any_ flavor of SACD.


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Nah, I was wondering about the aural benefits from transferring Gieseking's, ah, _moderate_ fidelity recordings to _any_ flavor of SACD.


I wonder about that too. If the performance wasn't recorded in 24 bit, what's the benefit?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

10bits music, 14bits static?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

It sounds pretty darn good to me! Quite a bit better than the CD transfer of the same recordings that I have. 

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty much anything on the 2L label has amazing sound, but I especially like "Mirror Cannon"--includes piano works by Beethoven, Berg, Schoenberg, and Webern. Easily the best piano sound I've ever heard, and he plays beautifully, too.


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never heard of this label before...thanks, I'll check them out


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

vertigo said:


> I've never heard of this label before...thanks, I'll check them out


http://www.2l.no/ They offer both stereo and multi-channel 24-bit FLAC files. Or, do you want the physical SACD? Either way, you're in for an audio treat! I also like the Bartok Sonata for Solo Violin with Sonata No.2. If you want the discs, then Amazon might be cheaper.


----------

